# Antenna with VHF and UHF



## Dan9 (Feb 21, 2005)

I have an RCA 55 dB amp indoor antenna, and I was wondering if it's better to have the amp turned all the way up on both VHF and UHF, or just one of the two? Thank you very much for your help, and have a great day, bye.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

How you set the gain depends on a number of factors that you haven't shared with us. Among the factors:

1. How far away are the stations
2. Whether the broadcast towers are all in one place or scattered.
3. How many adjacent channels are there in other markets that might interfere.

Go to http://www.tvfool.com and put in your location information and you should be able to help us help you.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

Dan9 said:


> I have an RCA 55 dB amp indoor antenna, and I was wondering if it's better to have the amp turned all the way up on both VHF and UHF, or just one of the two? Thank you very much for your help, and have a great day, bye.


An amp can only amplify what it receives, and can never make up for a poor antenna, and/or mounting location.

If you have the amp turned all the way up, you are also amplifying a lot of noise which can make it more difficult for your TVs tuner to lock onto and decode the datastream.

Get the best signal with the amp either off, or the lowest setting first, then increase it just enough to give you a stable signal. Don't go by "signal strength" alone.

I too, recommend going to tvfool.com, and see if you'll need a better antenna either outside or in your attic.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Dan9 said:


> I have an RCA 55 dB amp indoor antenna, and I was wondering if it's better to have the amp turned all the way up on both VHF and UHF, or just one of the two? Thank you very much for your help, and have a great day, bye.


It all depends on your specific situation regarding each channel's signal strength at your location, type of antenna, signal directions, etc. Only you can tell what works best in your location.


----------



## Dan9 (Feb 21, 2005)

harsh said:


> How you set the gain depends on a number of factors that you haven't shared with us. Among the factors:
> 
> 1. How far away are the stations
> 2. Whether the broadcast towers are all in one place or scattered.
> ...


I was mainly just wanting to know how I could get the Memphis locals better, cause at the moment, I only get CBS, ABC and the CW out of Memphis in HD. I'm about 65 miles from Memphis. I live in Jonesboro and can't even get KAIT DT on it and the transmitter is only about 15 miles away.

According to tvfool.com most of the stations I'm looking to get are LOS, and some other ones are 2edge for the Path.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

2Edge means there are hills or alot of distance (or both) between you and the towers. I would definately suggest looking into an appropriate OUTDOOR antenna (maybe on a rotor) , and then add a preamp if necessary. Get that outdoor antenna up as high as you can (10-12 feet above roofline generally).


----------

